# Collar Trouble



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Since the day we got our vizsla, she has hated getting her collar put on and taken off. She growls, nips, and twists and turns her body. Once it is on, she is fine. Our trainer suggested that we play a game, "Got you", with her (I say, "Gothcha!" and grab her collar, click with a clicker and then treat her) to get her more comfortable with the collar. We have been doing this two times a day for the past three weeks or so with little improvement. Does anyone on here have any other suggestions???

I am also wondering if she may not like the collar I am using (just a cheap one). So, I would love suggestions for an upgrade


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We had a hard time with Holley when she first started to wear a collar. We just made sure that everytime it went on, she went outside. That seemed to put a positive spin on it for her and now she runs to the door and sits for us to put it on. We cut the tags off the inside of the collar as well incase that was uncomfortable for her. Good luck.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Once the dogs got to be full size I bought each a nice leather collar with brass tag with my cell phone number and the words "reward" & "chipped" on it. 

The only time it comes off is when they get a bath or when Bailey went into the show ring.

http://www.gundogsonline.com/dog-collars/leather-dog-collars/Leather-Wide-Hunt-Collar.html

redbirddog


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Here are some other steps I'd add to the "Gotcha!" game. Instead of jumping right into grabbing the collar, I'd dial-back a bit. Also, at first do this with somewhat slow and predictable hand movements--all the hands darting in and around your dog's neck might be worrying her.

While the collar is on her, just touch it gently with a finger. As long as she doesn't react...click and treat. Then slowly build up to touching it more firmly, wrapping just one finger around it...two...three...the whole hand...and finally end up being able to really grab it. Give her a biiiig jackpot when she calmly lets you hold her collar!

When you're in the process of putting the collar on and off, start just by clicking and treating for her letting you put the collar near her neck. Then move on to wrapping it around the neck but not closing it, and finish with being able to fasten it.

You can also try a variant of the collar game where you yell something goofy (like "Yahoo!") and take off running in one direction. She will very likely start running after you. When she gets to you, give her lots of love, praise, and grab her collar for just a second. Then yell "Yahoo!" again and take off in the opposite direction. Do this over and over--the playtime/love is the reward for the collar grabs. This will also be nice if she ever takes off somewhere on you--you can then use the collar "game" to entice her back and prevent a lost/injured dog.

Collars can be tricky! The breeder had already had the pups in a collar for a few days before we picked them up, so thankfully Jasper never had a problem with either wearing one, or waiting patiently for it to come off and on. When we were just lounging, I would sometimes make it a point to sort of "play" with his collar (touch it, spin it around his neck, just gently pet around it), so he'd get used to be handled by the collar in a calm, relaxed manner.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I put the collar in front of Sam and gave him food. Later, I put the collar him, I interrupted his meal and put the collar on, let him finish his meal.
Easy.
I also got Sam used to having his front feet touched while eating. That way he was not protesting so much when I cut his nails.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice. I agree that I need to work on a positive immediately following the collar coming on. 

Redrover - We are working on your suggestions and it seems to be going well....many thanks!

RedBirdDog - Thanks for the collar link. Pippa will be full-grown in about 7 months and then I will definitely be investing in the leather collar. 

Me thinks this forum is keeping me sane through puppyhood


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPuf_nhUmE0

looks like harnesses are in.


----------

